
Business Model of a Botnet - KeepTalking
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.10848
======
justboxing
Direct link to "Business Model of a Botnet" PDF =>
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.10848.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1804.10848.pdf)

------
fapjacks
Oh, cool. University of Twente makes an SDR available online which I use to
listen to number stations. [0]

[0] [http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/](http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/)

